# Ukrainian: попри vs всупереч



## marco_2

Hello everybody, especially Ukrainian native-speakers,

Recently in many Ukrainian texts I have met the word *попри*, which is not mentioned in my Ukrainian dictionary. From the context I guess it means "in spite of". My dictionary gives only the word *всупереч. *Does it mean the same? Can you say e.g. *Батьківські права не можуть здійснюватися всупуреч інтересам дитини *and *Батьківські права не можуть здійснюватися попри інтереси дитини *?


----------



## Selyd

marco_2 said:


> *Батьківські права не можуть здійснюватися всупуреч інтересам дитини *and *Батьківські права не можуть здійснюватися попри інтереси дитини *?


*Батьківські права не можуть здійснюватися попри інтереси дитини - (в обхід інтересів дитини)*
*Значення слів дуже близькі. Відтінок може залежати від контексту чи інтонації.*
Підприємців більшає, попри кризу. (не дивлячись на, всупереч)
Попри протести громадськості... (не дивлячись на)
Попри кризу, українці не бояться починати власну справу. (не дивлячись на)
Попри заяви уряду, ціни на харчі не стабілізувалися. (не дивлячись на, всупереч)
Студенти "політеху" протестували попри намагання ректорату відмінити мітинг. (всупереч)
Попри те найбільші світові корпорації вже заявили... (не дивлячись на)
Напередодні змагання молодший бешкетник зламав пальця, але, попри це, виступив перед суддями. (не дивлячись на)
Попри запевнення Азарова хліб таки дорожчає. (не дивлячись на)
_Ще рідко_
Попри луки (мимо луків), попри городи (повз городи), попри хати (біля хати), попри того (крім того), попри збігу сприятливих умов ... (при збігові ...)


----------



## MyxoMop

"не дивлячись" це взагалі москалізм.


               «Не дивлячись на дощі, ми цього літа вчасно закінчили жнива», - пише одна районна газета, але так висловитись тут не можна, бо годі не дивитись на дощі, коли вони йдуть; тут мовиться про те, що, хоч і йшли дощі, люди добрали способу вчасно закінчити жнива; отож, треба було замість дієприслівнйка не дивлячись поставити прийменник незважаючи, як ось у фразі: «Коли Леся вийшла, Сергієві, незважаючи на веселий вечір, стало журно» (В. Козаченко). Можна в таких випадках послугуватись іншим схожим прийменником - невважаючи: «Невважаючи на глибоку старість, Захар Беркут був іще сильний і кремезний» (І. Франко).
  З цього не треба робити висновок, що дієприслівник не дивлячись узагалі не може бути в українській мові. Трапляються часом такі випадки, коли треба саме його, а не прийменників незважаючи, невважаючи, наприклад: «Він ішов навпростець, не дивлячись ні на кого» (з живих уст), - бо в цьому реченні мовиться не про перешкоду для дальшого руху людини, а про те, як людина йде. Так само може бути потрібний і дієприслівник не вважаючи: «Маруся була проворна,   жвава... ходила вона швидко, поралась проворно, не вважаючи на свою старість» (І. Нечуй-Левицький), - цебто працювала й не звертала уваги на свою старість, хоч і було це їй тяжко. Так само слушним може бути й дієприслівник не зважаючи: «Не зважаючи на особи» (Українсько-російський словник ДН УРСР).
  Іноді, замість прийменника незважаючи, більш до речі буде поставити сполучник дарма що: «Дарма що стояло тихе, сонячне безвітря - листя тріпотіло на деревах уздовж шляху» (Ю. Смолич). Цей сполучник можна було б поставити в наведеній на початку фразі замість недоречного там дієприслівника не дивлячись: «Дарма що були дощі, ми цього літа вчасно закінчили жнива» .


----------



## Selyd

Моримуха, вітаю на сайті. Дякую за підмогу. Щасти!


----------



## tyhryk

marco_2 said:


> Hello everybody, especially Ukrainian native-speakers,
> 
> Recently in many Ukrainian texts I have met the word *попри*, which is not mentioned in my Ukrainian dictionary. From the context I guess it means "in spite of". My dictionary gives only the word *всупереч. *Does it mean the same?


Yes, You're right, the words попри and всупереч are synonyms.


----------



## Selyd

*Всупереч* словам Азарова - українські ціни на продукти харчування вищі світових!
*Попри* _(не всупереч)_ дешеві путівки туристи не поспішають їхати до Єгипту та Тунісу.


----------



## marco_2

Hm, so I guess *всупереч *is like Polish *wbrew *and Russian *вопреки*, and *попри *= Polish *(po)mimo *and Russian *несмотря на*?  Still I don't know why you can't say *Батьківські права не можуть здійснюватися всупереч правам дитини. *:-(


----------



## Selyd

marco_2 said:


> hm, so i guess *всупереч *is like polish *wbrew *and russian *вопреки*, and *попри *= polish *(po)mimo *and russian *несмотря на*? Still i don't know why you can't say *Батьківські права не можуть здійснюватися всупереч правам дитини. *:-(


 
*Всупереч* словам Азарова - українські ціни на продукти харчування вищі світових! _Тут суперечливість. Він говорить одне, а на ділі інше._ 
*Попри* _(не всупереч)_ дешеві путівки туристи не поспішають їхати до Єгипту та Тунісу. _Тут суперечливість відсутня. Склалися такі собі дешеві ціни, а вони (що за люди) не їдуть до Єгипту та Тунісу. Неначе паралельність._
*Батьківські права не можуть здійснюватися попри права дитини. *
_Існують права дитини. Якісь батьківські права можуть здійснюватися (чом би й ні), але не притісняти права дитини. _


----------

